# Tealight makers dilemma



## CHJ (8 Oct 2015)

Ikea have stopped marketing the little round Glass GLIMMA tea light holders.

They have now moved up to a fancier SQUARE GLASIG





Who's got a spare Bench Morticer


----------



## NazNomad (8 Oct 2015)

12 Glimma for £8.89

http://www.amazon.co.uk/IKEA-GLIMMA-Tea ... B00GMME13C


----------



## CHJ (8 Oct 2015)

NazNomad":sl9yu8dq said:


> 12 Glimma for £8.89
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/IKEA-GLIMMA-Tea ... B00GMME13C



Guess who has bought up the old stock and hoping to make a killing at high mark up.

Thanks for the link, but I don't think the pricing is sustainable for craft sales.


----------



## Dalboy (8 Oct 2015)

I got some from Wilkinsons not found on their site so maybe a visit to one of their stores. I have found this in the past where they are not on the website but they hold them in store. But check the sizes


----------



## Bigbud78 (9 Oct 2015)

I was going to ask about this, as I wanted to make two tea lights for the comp. What's the best option now bearing in mind I'm a beginner xD


----------



## Woodmonkey (9 Oct 2015)

CHJ":ens3sa7m said:


> Ikea have stopped marketing the little round Glass GLIMMA tea light holders.
> 
> They have now moved up to a fancier SQUARE GLASIG
> 
> Who's got a spare Bench Morticer



Segmented turners dream come true, glue together to fit the square, you only need to turn the outside then!


----------



## CHJ (9 Oct 2015)

Woodmonkey":qmrgzkfn said:


> Segmented turners dream come true, glue together to fit the square, you only need to turn the outside then!


True and already sketched out for some projects but a big percentage of Tea Light holders are turned from interesting left overs in little or no significant time.

Looks like I have some coming from Germany later this month to fill immediate needs but not a day to day solution, haven't been able to get to wilco to see what they have.


----------



## CHJ (9 Oct 2015)

Bigbud78":240566sr said:


> I was going to ask about this, as I wanted to make two tea lights for the comp. What's the best option now bearing in mind I'm a beginner xD



Ideally you use a class inset to form a heat dispersion barrier between the metal candle container and the wood, they also add a bit of extra sparkle to the light.


----------



## mseries (9 Oct 2015)

CHJ":1n5yuoy8 said:


> Ideally you use a class inset to form a head dispersion barrier ....



class insert ? head dispersion barrier ? >> :?


----------



## Bigbud78 (9 Oct 2015)

CHJ":1mhm9lnf said:


> Bigbud78":1mhm9lnf said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to ask about this, as I wanted to make two tea lights for the comp. What's the best option now bearing in mind I'm a beginner xD
> ...



Ahh these are the Ikea ones ? whats the next best thing then without square ?


----------



## CHJ (9 Oct 2015)

Bigbud78":afco4dr3 said:


> Ahh these are the Ikea ones ?



Yes these are IKEA GLIMMA, I have had some from Germany, (Xmas Markets and stores) in the past that are almost identical just an odd mm in hole size different.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Oct 2015)

Another alternative are these again from Wilkinsons














And some in turning


----------



## andygc (9 Oct 2015)

At the risk of being abused as I was in another forum - I have discussed wooden tealight holders with a recently-retired senior fire officer who has personal experience of attending a fatal tealight fire. His unequivocal advice was that there is no need whatsoever for a barrier between tealights and wooden tealight holders. He went on to say that he considered wood an ideal material to separate tealights from whatever other surface you want to put them on. He considers my wooden tealight holders to not represent a fire hazard. They don't have inserts.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (9 Oct 2015)

Tesco were doing these in packs of 5 for about £2.99. No idea if they're still there but I think they are (the big Tesco Extra stores).

They did just two colours, regular glass and red glass.


----------



## woodfarmer (13 Oct 2015)

Have just bought some here in poundstretcher fort William whilst on holiday.


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2015)

Local Wilco did not have Any of any size, just loads of the tea light candles, and candles in pots.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (13 Oct 2015)

Andy,
Seems like a case of deja vu here! I also took advice from the local fire service. Their advice was to use a glass insert. 

Given the variable nature and quality of tea lights and their foil holders (assuming the foil holders are used - you can't guarantee what someone might or might not put in further down the line) I think the use of the glass inserts, even if excessive, reduces the risk of fire due to misuse and for the pennies they cost, I don't see a problem with using them.

Perhaps us woodturners should get a petition together to persuade Ikea to reinstate the round glass holders!


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (13 Oct 2015)

I can confirm that Tesco Extra (in Sandhurst) do still have a few....but only red ones and even they look suspiciously like they're running the stock down.


----------



## andygc (13 Oct 2015)

Paul Hannaby":3pd6g42l said:


> Andy,
> Seems like a case of deja vu here! I also took advice from the local fire service. Their advice was to use a glass insert.


Yes Paul, deja vu, but people are polite here.

My friend is very happy about the fire resistance of wood - at worst it chars at the temperatures you can get with tea lights, but that's flame temperature, not the temperature of the foil cup, and for many woods the tea light flame temperature is below the charring temperature. I don't for a minute suggest that people shouldn't use inserts, they may want the cosmetic appearance. All I'm saying is they don't need to use them.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Oct 2015)

andygc":2cg04thd said:


> Paul Hannaby":2cg04thd said:
> 
> 
> > Andy,
> ...



What wood was your friend testing and what was the wax in the t lights? Both can vary and make a difference. As t lights are often left unattended I would suggest that it is a potential hazard that simply isn't worth the risk. Some t lights especially ones imported are made of paraffin wax that burns at a much higher temperature. Paraffin wax without additives ignites at about 200 degrees c. without additives it is about 250. try subjecting wood to that sort of heat and see what happens. Most cheap t lights and candles are made of this wax not the lower burning soya.

Pete


----------



## chipmunk (14 Oct 2015)

I can see both sides of this debate and I really think that the jury is still out on whether it's necessary or not. I'd also venture that the necessity of candle cups is also pretty questionable unless the user to totally stupid and/or careless.

I'm reminded of a building inspector telling me that I needed to protect the end of an oak lintel I was inserting into a joist hanger screwed to the outside of a chimney breast wall. I questioned his dogma by pointing out that immediately below the joist hanger was a softwood door frame that had been there for at least 100 years which showed no signs of charring. Luckily he was convinced by the logic and I didn't have to muck about protecting the lintel.

The cautious response to the doubt in the tealight and candle cases though is probably to put a fire-proof barrier in there, especially if it can enhance the item. In essence following the spirit of "Pascal's wager". This is what I do in practice... 

...but if someone wishes to fit a warning label instead telling the user not to leave them unattended, which is, or should be, common sense in any case, then I'd be the last to criticise.

Jon


----------



## andygc (14 Oct 2015)

Bodrighy":1k4g77nl said:


> What wood was your friend testing and what was the wax in the t lights? Both can vary and make a difference. As t lights are often left unattended I would suggest that it is a potential hazard that simply isn't worth the risk. Some t lights especially ones imported are made of paraffin wax that burns at a much higher temperature. Paraffin wax without additives ignites at about 200 degrees c. without additives it is about 250. try subjecting wood to that sort of heat and see what happens. Most cheap t lights and candles are made of this wax not the lower burning soya.
> 
> Pete


I really don't want to have a dispute or extensive debate about this topic. I just offered the advice I have been given as information for other turners. 

I'm prepared to rely on the opinion of a man who has spent a lifetime fighting fires, dealing with fire safety, and managing fire services at a senior level. If he tells me, as he did, that wood is an ideal material to separate tea lights from flammable materials I am happy to accept his advice. After all, he's an expert and I'm not.

I will pick up one of your points The ignition temperature of paraffin wax is not actually relevant; the temperature of the hottest part of a candle flame is nearer 1400 degrees C. I think you will find it difficult to ignite any substantial piece of wood by holding it in a tea light flame. You may be able to char it if you can hold it in the flame for long enough, but that isn't a fire. A wooden tea light holder is not exposed to the flame. It is separated from it by distance, by paraffin wax, and by an aluminium cup, the aluminium cup being the non-flammable container required by regulation. The advice I have been given is that there is no risk arising from a fire being caused by a tea light igniting a wooden holder. I am using "risk" in its technical sense and I'm happy to accept the advice.

By all means fit your tea light holders with glass cups, but I think it would be wrong to claim that doing so is a safety requirement.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (14 Oct 2015)

My brother had a bathroom catch fire from t lights in wooden holders. The firemen who attended and extinguished it told him not to be so daft to use a flammable holder! I'll continue to use glass inserts in mine because I don't agree with your experts advice. My brothers fire was pretty scary and his experts (counter) advice was also a fireman. 

The wood turning community has always recommended non flammable inserts and even if there is low fire risk, charring is in and of itself a good enough reason. Talk about taking an unnecessary risk!

Apart from anything else they look better in my view. Rather like a painting is improved by a frame


----------



## Mal (16 Oct 2015)

Hi all, my first post on the forum, so be gentle guys  
I've only been turning for a few months and tea light holders seemed to be a good starting point to me.
I've been using metal inserts from Yandles, which are cheap enough, but can't seem to find them anywhere else, so just as well Yandles is only a
few miles away!

I would post some pics of my first efforts, but can't suss out how?


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2015)

Mal":3qiq0gux said:


> I would post some pics of my first efforts, but can't suss out how?


There is an image posting guide at the top of the forum.
picture-posting-guide-t63716.html


----------



## Warthog (17 Oct 2015)

andygc":221656o6 said:


> At the risk of being abused as I was in another forum - I have discussed wooden tealight holders with a recently-retired senior fire officer who has personal experience of attending a fatal tealight fire. His unequivocal advice was that there is no need whatsoever for a barrier between tealights and wooden tealight holders. He went on to say that he considered wood an ideal material to separate tealights from whatever other surface you want to put them on. He considers my wooden tealight holders to not represent a fire hazard. They don't have inserts.



Thanks for that. I had planned to make some tealight holders, but had never considered a need for inserts.


----------



## dedee (17 Oct 2015)

Are these too expensive Chas?

http://www.yandles.co.uk/glass-tealight-cup/p15459


----------



## CHJ (17 Oct 2015)

They are dearer than the original IKEA supplies but if needs must, need to check dimensions, can't find any details.

Last time I was at Yandles all the metal holders they had were for the larger 60mm? versions so just cautious on the size of these.


----------



## gandy (17 Oct 2015)

To fuel the fire (aayyye) as a jeweller I used to keep a tea light on to light torches quickly. For a period I would sit them on my bench peg (off cut from an old wood window frame) 
It duly caught fire about 8 months ago with a tea light from a pack I'd been using for months perfectly fine. Wasn't a big fire but it was definitely a fire (and no it was not caused by the torch igniting)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Oct 2015)

"the temperature of the hottest part of a candle flame is nearer 1400 degrees C." - Chipmunk
There you go, gandy - you don't need a torch to melt your silver and gold, just a candle.


----------



## beganasatree (18 Oct 2015)

Hi Chas,
I have just been looking for tealight holders not the ones that you want ,but I did fine the ones that you are looking for (I think) could not find a item number but the seller is Kentcandles,£7.95 for a set of 12 free P&P.The more you buy the price comes down.

Peter


----------



## beganasatree (18 Oct 2015)

Just had another look and found the item number,it is 262064999295 hope this is what you are looking for.

Peter


----------



## gandy (18 Oct 2015)

phil.p":nh9u90ju said:


> "the temperature of the hottest part of a candle flame is nearer 1400 degrees C." - Chipmunk
> There you go, gandy - you don't need a torch to melt your silver and gold, just a candle.



Silly me :mrgreen:


----------



## Chrisp (18 Oct 2015)

B&Q have very similar to the Ikea ones, £3 for 12 I think they are?


----------



## Mal (19 Oct 2015)

CHJ":2yt6w2n9 said:


> Mal":2yt6w2n9 said:
> 
> 
> > I would post some pics of my first efforts, but can't suss out how?
> ...



Many thanks, seems I need another post before I can post pics as well


----------



## Mal (19 Oct 2015)

So hopefully, I can now


----------



## Mal (19 Oct 2015)

My first few efforts using the metal inserts from Yandles. I'm quite pleased with them, but nowhere near the standard of you guys on here!


----------



## Lexx (9 Nov 2015)

Is it the Glimma Tealight holders you were looking for in Ikea, pack of 12 for £2 ? bought a load there at the weekend, they still seem to have a couple of boxes left, would be happy to pick up a few for anyone interested, & I can either post at cost or I'll be in Leeds in a couple of weeks if it suits any better.


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2015)

Lexx":p8h0uirl said:


> Is it the Glimma Tealight holders you were looking for in Ikea, pack of 12 for £2 ? bought a load there at the weekend, they still seem to have a couple of boxes left, would be happy to pick up a few for anyone interested, & I can either post at cost or I'll be in Leeds in a couple of weeks if it suits any better.


Those are the ones, did it look like they were just running stock down or bringing them back as regular stock, Bristol had none when last there and they dropped off their web site.


----------



## Lexx (9 Nov 2015)

They looked end of line, a couple of boxes almost hidden inbetween the square ones with no signage, I had read your post a while ago so was surprised to see them, I'm prepared to buy the lot if theres enough interest, and will ship them out at cost, but don't want to be left sitting with a load of them.


----------



## Lexx (9 Nov 2015)

I'm off out now to earn a crust, drop me an email if anyone wants a few packs as i'll have no access to the forum today, I'm considering just buying them and if I have any left after sorting the forum members i'll punt them on via ebay, cant believe they are selling on Amazon for 10.99 now, that's a criminal markup.


----------



## woodpig (9 Nov 2015)

Some of the LED tea lights are pretty good now and available in lots of colours. Obviously no need for glass holders for them ... :lol:


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2015)

Rather disturbed to see some Tea light type candles purporting to be beeswax and intended to burn as oils once lit were in polycarbonate holders rather than foil in one of the local supermarkets.

When asked about safety implications, was pointed to large fancy glass holders as being their intended target, hope nobody thinks the clear plastic container is a substitute for a fire safe container.

Maybe they have passed all the appropriate regulation tests but candle in plastic holder does not compute for me.


----------



## themackay (9 Nov 2015)

Is there something better about the Ikea tealights as opposed to other similar ones or is it just they are cheaper.


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2015)

themackay":2fnqd7vp said:


> Is there something better about the Ikea tealights as opposed to other similar ones or is it just they are cheaper.



Primarily the minimalist size, some of the larger incarnations of tealight holders if housed or embellished within wooden holders can become a dominating feature rather than a subtle highlight.

The cost of course is a significant factor if finished items are aimed at the craft stall market.

The only other source of similar sized holders I have come across was on German Christingle markets, just a subtle difference in base moulding and a copper or two dearer, in fact that was my original source until a visit to IKEA turned up a more convenient year round stock source.


----------



## gregmcateer (9 Nov 2015)

Chas
Would these be any use?
http://www.candleking.co.uk/products/tealight-holders
Greg


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2015)

The small ones a possibility Greg, but almost £1 each delivered unless you order £50+ to drop the £10 del. they make the price of finished items a little esoteric.

Total before VAT and delivery: £9.60 
Delivery: £10.00 (spend £40.40 more for free delivery!)
VAT: £3.92 

Total: £23.52 


Thanks for the searching.


----------



## Robbo3 (9 Nov 2015)

Not exactly what you are looking for but might suffice.

4 pack Serendipity scented tealights - 99p. My wife says that they are the right size to take a standard tealight once they have been used.

Poundstretcher
- http://www.poundstretcher.co.uk/4pk-scented-tealights

HTH


----------



## themackay (10 Nov 2015)

Might pop up to poundstrecher and get some of those


----------



## CHJ (10 Nov 2015)

Robbo3":3686v5ir said:


> Not exactly what you are looking for but might suffice.
> 
> 4 pack Serendipity scented tealights - 99p. My wife says that they are the right size to take a standard tealight once they have been used.
> 
> ...


Those would be a great substitute, all that's needed now is to be able to move the store location balloons around the map.


----------



## Grahamshed (10 Nov 2015)

Might be worth checking Chas, There is one near me that doesn't appear on their map


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Nov 2015)

main problem is that they are a one use t light and, if the ones I have had before are typical, too small to use with other t lights when empty. Happy to be corrected. 

Pete


----------



## themackay (10 Nov 2015)

Just been to poundstetcher and they had none may try another branch tomorrow


----------



## Robbo3 (10 Nov 2015)

Pete
My wife offered up a new tealight in store & says there is ample room - that is providing tealights are a standard size.

Anyone know if they vary in size?

Chas
If you wish, I could buy some tomorrow & post them to you, or you could collect at your leisure if you happen to be passing Witney


----------



## CHJ (10 Nov 2015)

Thanks, PM on its way.


----------



## Grahamshed (10 Nov 2015)

Robbo - Is there a pound stretcher in Witney ?

I went to the one in Didcot but they didn't have any.


----------



## Robbo3 (10 Nov 2015)

Yes Graham, on Station Lane between Aveneue 3 & Two Rivers.


----------



## Grahamshed (10 Nov 2015)

Cheers. Might take a trip out there if you have left any a


----------



## Robbo3 (10 Nov 2015)

I'll let you know tomorrow.

I'll make you the same offer as I made Chas earlier - if it helps.


----------



## Grahamshed (10 Nov 2015)

Yes please, I will PM you


----------



## themackay (11 Nov 2015)

Just been to larger pounstetcher they had about 40 packs on the shelf so bought 15 of them


----------



## Robbo3 (11 Nov 2015)

And I left 7 on the shelf at the Witney store - all vanilla toffee.  

Sizes: there is a slight taper from top to bottom
Top ext Ø 52mm
Top int Ø 47mm
Bottom ext Ø 49.5mm
Height 32.5mm

Obviously I can't measure the bottom interior diameter without destroying the contents.
My standard tealight (if there is such a thing) measures 37mm Ø x 15mm high.

My workshop now smells the best it's ever been.


----------



## CHJ (11 Nov 2015)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## themackay (11 Nov 2015)

I measured at top 1 3 4 inches, B and Q are selling boxes of 200 tealight for a fiver 1 and 1/4 dia


----------



## CHJ (16 Nov 2015)

Having retrieved a selection of poundstretcher offerings today kindly obtained for me by Robbo3, I have had chance to compare them with the IKEA version.





The base diameter of the PS version is a fraction bigger than the top diameter of the IKEA version.




The PS version requiring a 52mm dia. X 33mm deep hole if totally inserted.
Ikea version requiring a 47mm dia. X 24mm deep hole if totally inserted.


----------



## Slim (31 Jan 2016)

Just been to B&Q at the Forge, Glasgow and they are selling these at £2 for 12... Very similar to the old Glimma from IKEA. They measure 49mm (top diameter), 45 (bottom diameter) x 24mm


----------

